# First attempt: Puntius padamya



## Little Bob (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice shot. I find front on shots hard to do without losing some definition. But just this small angle makes a difference.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice shot


----------

